

Finally a way to mark your Github project as abandoned - mgorsuch
http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2010/finally-a-way-to-mark-your-github-project-as-abandoned/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+jeffkreeftmeijer+(Jeff+Kreeftmeijer)

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1951310>

The URL there doesn't have all the feedburner crap ...

~~~
mgorsuch
Aww. I'll pay more attention next time.

